

Dropbox leaking files with it's public links? - siculars
http://tgfblogged.blogspot.com/2010/06/dropbox-has-issue-with-way-it-handles.html

======
spooneybarger
The issue about renaming a file and having it shared is well... I'd love to
hear the explanation of how else it would work. Are you going to fingerprint
every file? Well, dropbox doesn't work then because most of the point is to
have it editable by many people. Removing a file and placing a new copy is a
rather common way of making changes.

------
drivebyacct
It's a public link... I'm not sure how you want to go about fixing this. If
you share with other dropbox users it forces them to have accounts and give
you access control.

What you created was a public link. Not sure what you're wanting them to do.
At least you can't access other files in the PrivateFiles folder by simply
modifying the end of the URL. Now that, I might actually consider a "leak".

